# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Punch Brothers chords, tabs and notes

## Mark Robertson-Tessi

Figured a general thread to post or point to various transcriptions would be useful.  

Parts of Soon or Never and Flippen found on this thread:
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/showthread.php?82985

The chords to Clara:



The polyrhythm in the middle of Movement:



Cheers
MRT

----------


## the_dude

Rock on dude!

----------


## bfriedman

I can not firkin wait to go see them later this month.

----------


## Frankfurts Mandoline

_You are_ great Mark Robertson-Tessi. I hope we will get many TABs, because I'd pay _Hundred Dollars_ for them, but I know _It'll happen_. _Sometimes_ I _Don't Need No_ anyone else but Punch Brothers. Thank you!

----------


## dang

Thought I would revive this thread since the subject is nice and broad, trying to find Flippen chords or tab, can anyone help?

----------


## ImTheMan_do

Upon first search I see a couple sites for the chords, which can be helpful but do don't do much for something as showy as flippen I also see one video on youtube called "flippen - Solo Mandolin" which I didn't watch so who knows how bad or good that is.

----------


## MandoManCaleb

> Thought I would revive this thread since the subject is nice and broad, trying to find Flippen chords or tab, can anyone help?


I don't have tab, but I do have a youtube video of myself playing it that is pretty close to the recording. I also uploaded a slow version of it a few years ago for someone who had asked. Not claiming it's great or anything, but as I said it's close and somewhere to start. Quality is bad, I should really record it again but it's been a while since I've worked on it. 

Here ya go: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDGsN5dD9yg

----------

dang

----------


## dang

> I don't have tab, but I do have a youtube video of myself playing it that is pretty close to the recording. I also uploaded a slow version of it a few years ago for someone who had asked. Not claiming it's great or anything, but as I said it's close and somewhere to start. Quality is bad, I should really record it again but it's been a while since I've worked on it. 
> 
> Here ya go: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDGsN5dD9yg


Very nice!  Thank you  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## dwne

Heres a less than perfect transcription of Flippen I did a few years ago.

https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...hers?p=1034026

----------

